

The Guide to Implementing 2D Platformers - mrclownpants
http://higherorderfun.com/blog/2012/05/20/the-guide-to-implementing-2d-platformers/

======
fruchtose
Very informative. The use of code examples is a nice touch. I imagine that a
lot of novice game developers could benefit from this guide.

------
gipsyking
Nice article.

